# Modem adsl di alice: usb?

## Benve

Ciao

Qualcuno immagino avra` alice della telecom. Io volevo `farmela`, con il modem usb. Che modello e` il modem che ti danno? da problemi con gentoo?

Grazie

----------

## enx89

Esigi il modem dell' alcatel, SpeedTouch USB (anche chiamato Manta). Con gentoo puoi installare i driver con 

```
emerge speedtouch
```

 e scaricando i driver proprietari di alcatel! Se non erro installa anche un demone da far partire all' avvio per iniziare la connessione! Poi la configurazione e` facilissima  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  !

prova questo link http://speedtouch.sourceforge.net/.

Io usavo tranquillamente il manta con la gentoo!

ENx

----------

## Ruba

Oppure un bel modem Ericsson HM220dp ethernet.non ti servono nemmeno i driver.

----------

## MyZelF

Sicuramente richiedendo un modem ethernet l'installazione risulterà più semplice (a patto che tu abbia una scheda di rete :). Io ho richiesto l'attivazione a febbraio con il modem ethernet in comodato e mi hanno rifilato uno SpeedWeb IPM Datacom, di cui per ora non mi posso lamentare.

----------

## Benve

Grazie credo che chiederò il SpeedTouch USB.

----------

## paolo

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Grazie credo che chiederò il SpeedTouch USB.

 

Io credo che il modello ethernet sia superiore: ci attacchi un hub/switch e così potete "navigare" in piu' persone.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## shev

Concordo sulla preferenza per il modem ethernet. Volevo solo aggiungere che ho esperienza personale e non di gente che cmq ha fatto funzionare tranquillamente modem usb anche sotto linux, ormai esistono driver abbastanza buoni ( oltre al sito già segnalato da enx, segnalerei quest'altro http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/ per modem aventi chipset globespan. C'è pure l'ebuild  :Very Happy:  ).

Quindi, potendo scegliere meglio l'ethernet, ma se proprio ci si vuole fare del male, rispetto a qualche mese fa ora è possibile usare anche modem usb senza troppa fatica.

----------

## Benve

Schelgo l'usb solo perchè non mi va di comprare un'altra scheda di rete

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Schelgo l'usb solo perchè non mi va di comprare un'altra scheda di rete

 

Tranquillo, io sono tra quelli che si sono voluti fare del male, quindi posso capirti!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## paolo

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Schelgo l'usb solo perchè non mi va di comprare un'altra scheda di rete

 

Un'altra? Basta quella che hai. Magari ti manca un hub/switch ma con 30e te la cavi.

Va bene, non insisto   :Cool: 

Cmq confermo che i modem adsl vanno tranquillamente sotto linux.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

